# I can't remember what daylight looks like...



## samsathebug (Oct 15, 2009)

My name is Nicci.
I'm 18.
Just graduated high school (barely, thanks to theatre).
Did tech for my high school's drama program all four years and am now doing tech for my community college, because I just can't get away.

Currently doing Arsenic and Old Lace, which has a set stage so I just sit around and watch the actors drop lines and break chairs!


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the booth! Hopefully you will find us to be a useful resource. Don't hesitate to jump into the conversations!


----------



## Goph704 (Oct 15, 2009)

Boy howdy, You are in the right place. Quick advice, no matter what it's not a burden it's a liberation, trust me.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 15, 2009)

Daylight? Oh about 5600 Kelvin.


----------



## samsathebug (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes and the fun fact about that thing called daylight! 

It can be a pain in the ass at times, but I wouldn't give theatre up for the world. When I was in high school, summers were the worst. No theatre at all. Didn't have time to do community theatre so I was stuck wallowing in my own withdrawals...

Theatre is a drug and I never, ever want to go to rehab xD


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 15, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Daylight? Oh about 5600 Kelvin.



HAAAAA! yes!

nicci, just give it up and go fully nocturnal like some of us have. Besides, don't you know that the vampire look is the happenin' thing right now?

or as the 'wtf blanket 2' parody on youtube tells us: "enjoy your Twilight saga, you shut ins!"

something-something Dark Side....something-something complete
-Robot Chicken

Also? Welcome to CB!


----------



## thatactorguy (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to admit that I thought the OP meant the R65 gel. I tried that for the day looks on "Proof" and wound up using it as the night blues (in conjunction with the bug light porch lights). I went back to R33 for the day look...


----------

